# Lifestyles Asset Group Rich Keith Files For Bankruptcy



## BetterClient (Sep 23, 2012)

Richard Vincent Keith aka Rich Keith the Former CEO of Private Escapes and Co-Ceo of Ultimate Escapes filed for personal bankruptcy back in April. 

Here's a link: 

https://www.pacermonitor.com/public...h;jsessionid=9BAFDE2683A0BBF7AF5BA60ADCC8D547


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Sep 27, 2012)

income

2011
$124K lifestyle asset group income
$52K distribution from kederike LLC
$39K rental income

2012
$22K (YTD 4/21) lifestyle asset group income
$19K (YTD 4/21) rental income
$38K partial return of principal ($100K loan)

debt
$1.1mm first national bank

suits 
foreclosure - charleston county SC - first citizen bank & trust company 
foreclosure - suntrust bank (also v kederike, 47 smith st = club property)
foreclosure - fort collins CO - first national bank
collection - fort collins CO - lake oconee community bank - $92K 
collection - fort collins CO - first western trust bank
collection - denver CO - P&S LLC
collection - denver CO - peter jupp
collection - walton county FL - will & H limited partnership
breach of contract - charleston county SC - kevin c. archer & leslie. k archer

assets
$8mm real estate ($9mm debt)
- 29 1/2 state st charleston SC
- 3213 shore rd fort collins CO
- 3555 oakwood dr park city UT
- 47 smith st charleston SC - was a club property
- el pinon lot 4 cabo del sol MX - is a club property?

liabilities
$10mm secured (above real estate + $1mm)
$8mm unsecured nonpriority - with banks "personal guarantee of business debt"

months 
current income $8250 salary + $4500 real estate
current expense $5548 residence + $6400

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1084130#post1084130


----------

